# If you had 25 activated Wyeast packets...



## elcarter (30/12/13)

What crazy idea's would you come up with?

1056 American ale batch decided it couldn't wait for beer to get active - new years resolution maybe?


Anyhow I've offered free to the local Adelaidians but I'm sure there will be some left over and I can't sell it in this state.


So far I'm thinking combining it all into a large stainless vessel and forgo a starter and brew with 1056 for the next 6 months. Lucky I like this strain.


Freeze some and practice bringing some back to life for fun / education.


Make a huge amount of bread.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/13)

Mr malty may finally be happy with the amount of yeast you pitch?


----------



## elcarter (30/12/13)

MR malty's never happy, I'm a Brewers friend fan personally but it did work out I only need 4 packets for the next one.

$40 in yeast for this brew better be extra good.


----------



## manticle (30/12/13)

You can put them back in the fridge. Make active starters when you want to use them in a brew.


----------



## citizensnips (31/12/13)

Combine them all and brew something to the tune of 25% + abv


----------



## Spiesy (31/12/13)

Damn. Thats sucks mate.


----------



## law-of-ohms (31/12/13)

make the largest starter you can on a stir plate, harvest / wash the yeast after.


----------



## Markbeer (31/12/13)

Brewers friend pitching calculating is great. Off topic but anyone thinking Mr malt is a little crazy should check it out.

And Kai Troesters mash ph calculator on the same site is excellent.



elcarter said:


> MR malty's never happy, I'm a Brewers friend fan personally but it did work out I only need 4 packets for the next one.
> 
> $40 in yeast for this brew better be extra good.


----------



## of mice and gods (31/12/13)

+1 back in the fridge and then make starters as you need em


----------



## elcarter (2/1/14)

1056 is fine,

Tastes good and activity started as you would expect.

Another lad grabbed some and has reported all is well too,


----------



## law-of-ohms (11/1/14)

any more updates?


----------



## elcarter (11/1/14)

The yeast is perfect, just excess CO2. Ross was spot on.
A little bit of investigation this strain has a tendency to do this when not kept at really low temperatures.

I've palmed off quite a few now already to some brew friends all with no problems.
1056 is by far the most energetic yeast I've used in a long while.

Just don't want to sell anything that's not 100% as Wyeast intended it to be on my website.


If your tricky enough you can still activate the pack by getting it out of the fridge and hitting it like Jackie Chan. Or just do a starter as all good brewers should 

I've changed yeast fridges to a more modern version with a better re circulation system just in case this was the cause.


----------

